# Parrot fish and Angel fish



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

I am fairly new to being an aquarium owner.

I have had my tank set up for several months; gone through the cycles, etc. I lost some fish but all levels in my tank are great now and the water is clear. 

I have a parrot fish and an angel fish that have been here for the entire time. All of a sudden, they seem to be nipping at each other, following each other around, and being somewhat strange in their interactions. Can anyone advise? 

They are the largest fish in the room so I am thinking that they are not happy about how much they are getting to eat. Once I give them more food, they ignore each other. 



Thank you!


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

angel fish seem to have their own personalities to begin with and are curious things, and as for the nipping, they are cichlids and that would be pretty much normal for them to do that, my two angel fish that i had in the tank since i had it set up just started getting aggressive with eachother for no apparent reason


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

How big is your tank? Both the parrot and the angels are territorial. Maybe that is the issue. I too have a parrot and angels and they do not bother each other at all. I change my tank decor around if the occupants get touchy with each other.


----------



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for replying.

I have a 30 gallon tank. The parrot fish has a hiding place that he likes and does spend time there. The angel is too big to hide. 

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they need 30g each at a minimum, there is the reason for your issues.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

was gonna say Parrots are teritorial also.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

The parrot will get about 10 inches. The angels will get around 4 inches. I have mine in a 60 gallon tall with room to grow and no issues.


----------

